# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 23 ... (a.z.s)

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال! ) رو یهویی انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر بیستم و سوم ...
*
*a.z.s**

دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## gign

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ فوق تخصص جراحی قلب

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یادم نمیاد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ زیاد ( بزرگترین موفقیتش دوست شدن با منه*
*)**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اصلا 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمی دونم باید از خودش پرسید

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی اعتقاداتش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 17 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرقی نداره براش 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) پلنگ پزشکی( به سبک پلنگ جویبار یعنی کارش درسته )

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ بلایی سر سوسک میاره که نسلش منقرض بشه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ تا حدودی مهران مدیری

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟     میانگین اینا 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ صد در صد آره بیشتر هم حقشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ؟؟؟ـ روی حرفش پا فشاری می کنه و خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالیه مخصوصا شیرش

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 
 
17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه توی زندگیت موفق باشی

18.ی نصیحت : کمتر دعوایی باش*

----------


## Mr.Dr

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک دیگه!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم*  :Yahoo (106): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ قطعاً!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نخیر. بچه گلیه ...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خودش باید بگه*  :Yahoo (8): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هر دو ، ولی فک کنم پسرا بیشتر ...

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) آقای دکتر*  :Yahoo (8): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هر دو از هم! 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خودش 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (83): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ از شخصیتش خوشم میاد 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه.

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**

17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه سالم و سلامت در خدمت جامعه باشه و موفقیت های بیشتر و عاقبت بخیری 

18.ی نصیحت : در حدی نیستم که بخوام نصیحتش کنم ...
*

----------


## Saeed735

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشک  

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟یادم نمیاد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله خب...دوستی مثل من داره....مردم عجب سوالایی میپرسن

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ینی معلوم نیست؟خب منو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی هویتشیاشا

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟18نفری میان

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)...مرد بزرگ اما بی حاشیه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این باو

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟بابا لنگ دراز

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه...بیشتر میشد باید

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا خوبه...بدی ندیدم....

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نظری ندارم...

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفقیت روزافزون...همراه با سلامتی..شادابی...نشاط....همرا   با خانودش...

18.ی نصیحت :بهتر بود این گزینه رو میکردین توصیه...نصیحتی ندارم

*

----------


## dorsa20

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنید؟  دکترررررررررر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟   کاری نبوده یا حدالامکان بنده ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ کمی تا قسمتی ابری

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ گاهی اوقات خیلی خیلی کم پیش میاد

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ از خودشون بپرسید

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو اینکه سوالشون بی جواب نمونه و البته اعتقادات و یک سری نامردمی های جامعه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟   ما امیدو اریم   زیاد.....

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرقی نمیکنه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  مثل شیر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هیچ کدوم وایمیسن همو واسه مدتی فیس تو فیس نگاه میکنن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  کس خاصی تو ذهنم نیست

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :10: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله قطعا

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بدم نمیاد مسئولیت پذیری بالایی دارن

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ فاقد نظرم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : بعدا میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه تو قله باشن

18.ی نصیحت : بازم میگم همیشه تو قله بودنشونو حفظ کنن...
*

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتر
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه  ، بهشم نمیاد* 
*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**آره 101%* 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه نیستش* 

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**بچه همسایمون رو*  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (56): * ، الله اعلم*  :Yahoo (1): *
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**نمیدونم متاسفانه* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**19.5 نفر * 
*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**لقب ، به نظرم* *Mr.Dr** بهش میاد*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**بچه اون یکی همسایمون*  :Yahoo (15): * ، نمیدونم*  :Yahoo (1): 
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (81): 
*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**101%*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**ویژگی بدی ندیدم ازش*  :Yahoo (1): * ، پسر گلیه*  :Yahoo (81): *خوش اخلاقی و معرفتش*  :Yahoo (1): *
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه*  :Yahoo (1): *
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا (ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا که امیدوارم خوشش بیاد*  :Yahoo (1): *
*




*17. ی آرزو واسش :
**عاقبت به خیری و رسیدن به همه آرزوهاش*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
18. ی نصیحت :
* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## laleh74

1-تو چه شغلی تصورش میکنی؟ تصور نمیخواد که..این سوالا به درد ما پشت کنکوریا میخوره :Yahoo (94): 

2-ضایع ترین کاری که توی سایت کرده؟ یه تاپیک زده بود که ضایع نبودا اما خب سریع پاک شد :Yahoo (4): 

3-فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده؟ ندیدم با کسی صمیمی باشه :Yahoo (117): 

4-کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟ فکر نکردم به این موضوع!

5-تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟ هیچکس :Yahoo (21):  فقط با @gign میحرفه 

6-به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ادب و احترام :Y (454): 

7-به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه اول چند نفر جذبش میشن؟ زیر 10نفر 

8-به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟؟؟ هیشکی  :5: 

9-بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ نمیدونم.یه چیزی که در عین آرامش خشن هست.یه جور پارادوکس :/

10-به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک میترسه یا اون از این؟ من چ بدونم؟!-__-

11-شخصیتش تورو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یه شخصی که نمیشه بگم :Y (398): 

12-شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :3: 

13-به نظرت درجه کاربریش حقشه؟ اینو دیگه آره..خیلی تاپیک زده!!!

14-از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد؟  تا حالا پیش نیومده که بشناسمش..درسته یه کم جدیه اما خب اخلاقه دیگه.درکل خوبه فقط چند روزیه احساس میکنم با من مشکل داره.امیدوارم اینجور نباشه :Y (598): 

15-نظرت درباره ی اکانتش؟  :Y (582): 

16-یه هدیه بهش: 


17-یه آرزو واسش: امیدوارم مشکللت حل شه...


18-یه نصیحت: ندارم!

"دوس.ندارم کسی نسبت بهم افکار بدی داشته باشه.اگه ناخواسته رفتار بدی داشتم پوزش "  :22:

----------


## kahkoo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ .M.D

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نکرده

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ نمیدونم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ طبق معمول به دلیل بی اعصابی نمیدونم

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ gign

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ عقایدش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 12 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ نمیدونم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) شیر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ شیر از سوسک می ترسه مگه*  :Yahoo (4): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یه آدم خوب

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :troll (23):*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ قطعاً

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از این که تو کارش جدیه و به کار کسی کار نداره خوشم میاد.

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ شیر نشانه*  :Yahoo (16): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *این غزل حافظ 
*
*

17. ی ارزو واسش : سلامتی و موفقیت* 
*18.ی نصیحت : ندارم*

----------


## gign

up :Yahoo (105):

----------


## parnia-sh

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟جراح مغز مثل دکترسمیعی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟خیلیییییییی زیاد گپ خونه رو نیگاه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟روی اعصاب من که نبوده و فکرنکنم روی اعصاب بقیه هم باشه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟اخه سوال داره (عاقاعقابه)gignودیگه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟باورهاش واعتقاداتش و مادرش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟21 نفرو

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دوتا رو ولی بیشتر پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)؟اقاشیرهشوخی کردم...kindboy

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟وامیسن به هم نیگاه میکنن اینجوری 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟داداشم..(پرازاندیشه)

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره حتی بیشتر

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کاری به بقیه نداره خوشم میاد+اعتمابه نفسش
تاحالا ویژگی بدی ازش ندیدم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نمادماه تولد خودمه پس عالیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :کوچوله ولی عطرش به ادم ارامش میده


17. ی ارزو واسش :بالاسری(خدا) همیشه هواشوداشته باشه

18.ی نصیحت :من به هیچ وجه*

----------


## Lara27

up

----------

